# Gravely 5665 Transaxle Shim



## Ewcucchi (Aug 7, 2019)

i had a leak from the right side transaxle. I removed 1 shim and it seems to have stopped leaking. Is there going to be a problem with gear alignment after removing a shim?
Number 23 in the diagram below is what was removed


----------

